# what do you feed your turtles?



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)

currently my turtle is only 3-4 inches from tip of tail to tip of head and all i feed it so far is reptile sticks and tubifex worms with the occansional lattuce.i was wondering what else do they like? anything live? or is it still to small for that?


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

What kind of turtle?

-PK


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2004)

All turtles like earthworms.


----------



## piranhaha (Mar 22, 2004)

crickets are fun when they are small..


----------

